# Ovarian Cancer



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

I posted about what we thought was a false pregnancy and spading last week, but today it turned out to be cancer. I have a little girl who's 1 and 4 months old and seemed very healthy. She got examined last Friday after I noticed swelling on her sides and that she hadn't eaten the past two days; other than that she was being her usual self. Even the vet said she was very healthy and was possibly suffering from a hormonal build up.

Today she had an x ray and an investigation surgery, where the tumour and uterus were removed. I've got her back now, and she's done very well in surgery, she lost 1/3 of her body weight to the tumour (was 600 now 400) but I'm terrified.

We don't know if it's spread, some of the uterus hornets look swollen, though they are unable to determine.

Has anyone else had this before?
I know this is a fetch question but what her chances both short and long term?
How do hedgehogs deal with cancer?

She's currently on a dose of 24 antibiotics, still heavily drugged (she got up 6 times during the X-ray meaning she was dosed more) and has antibiotic water, she is also receiving another injection on Friday. At the moment I'm feeding her lactose free carrot and chicken baby food as well as it will offer more protein and the vet advised it when I brought it up.

I'm an emotional state over my little skittles, but any help, advise would be useful.

Thanks


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry to hear that!  I suggest PMing Nancy, Nikki or Kalandra. They've had lots of experience with this type of thing. Please give Skittles hugs from me and Pig.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Kalandra's setting don't allow for direct messaging. Hopefully she'll show up on this thread. Until then, she recently participated in a conversation about cancer management strategies, including drugs, diet, and lifestyle. Here's the thread.

Good luck to both of you, and I hope Skittles has a rapid recovery!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sure Kalandra will chime in when she gets a chance, with the title including the word cancer. She's (unfortunately) had a lot of experience dealing with it with hedgies, and she's got a lot of information on how to give them the best chance and what's worked or not worked for her.

I can't offer much advice myself, with no experience with it...Just wanted to say that I'm sorry about the diagnosis and I really hope it hasn't spread! I'll be watching the thread for updates and hope to see one of Skittles feeling better soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Did they send the uterus away for pathology to determine what type of cancer? Some have a better prognoses than others. Our Emma had what was thought to be uterine cancer but pathology showed it was endomorphisms. 

She will recover from the spay well. They are sore for a while and you need to make certain she eats well or be prepared to syringe feed. I assume she is on pain meds? She will need to have her wheel removed for a while, but for some not having a wheel means they will do other things such as trying to climb the cage. So keep an eye on her to ensure she doesn't hurt do things that will hurt her.

Hopefully they got it all and it hadn't spread. Many hedgehog people give IP6 to help prevent cancer recurrence. I know it worked for my Peaches. 

Good luck to her.


----------



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. I found the thread useful reading. Hopefully we may be able to get a handle on things or make the short term easier.

She's made it thought the 12 hours at least, has eaten a lot of baby food thankfully! And water. Completely huffy/grumpy as expected, but good signs I would think if she's got the energy to huff at me.


----------



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

I think they have but I'm not sure, it was hard to take everything in at the time. We re going back Friday so we can ask then.

Yes she is on pain meds. And is actually eating well. I left some carrot and chicken baby food smeared on the side and top of her dish so she could lick it off, but found shed also had a bit in the bowl, which I think is a great sign. But I am prepared to syringe feed.

Her wheel and all bedding (fresh, non oil bedding) is removed for now and replaced with papers. Climbing the cage should be no problem as it is a zoo zone plastic one, she can't catch anything or hurt herself but slide down. I'm more worried about her biting. I stayed up watching over her cage through the night and noticed she was having a go at herself, but I don't think it should be a problem, they're double stitched inside so she can't get them.

Thanks for the recommendation. Everyone's very supportive, someone posted a thread earlier, so I think I will try her on the IP6 and salmon oil as well. 

Other than that today I'm feeling optimistic as she seems to be acting more like herself very quickly. I just hope that it's not for the short term.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's wonderful that she's eating well and so quickly. She must be feeling okay. I hope she doesn't mess with her incision too badly. Some of them do but if she continues, speak with the vet about it.

Think positively. I know it's difficult to do, but this may just be a little bump in the road and she may live out a long hedgie life. 

My Peaches had a mammary tumour removed when she was 18 months old. The pathology came back as a very aggressive cancer that was not contained and not all of it was removed. Her prognosis was poor and mammary tumours have a high recurrence anyways so we didn't hold out much hope for her. She survived over 3 more years and died of a totally unrelated cancer. So, think positively that your girl will be a survivor too. :smile:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Thankfully I haven't had one with an uterine or ovarian cancer (yet). I've never had to have a female spayed. Somehow I have managed to be lucky with my girls in that area. Nancy has far more experience with spays than I do. I have had plenty have surgery and all have recovered fairly quickly. 

Hopefully she will decide to leave the stitches alone, if she doesn't don't hesitate to give your veterinarian a call and let him know what is going on. 

Other than nursing care, just hope that the pathology comes back with good news (fully excised), or a cancer type that doesn't tend to metastasize. And even if it doesn't, don't give up hope. 

Like Nancy, I had one who had a massive mammary cancer removed. It started up on her chest, ran down her abdomen, and wrapped around her back leg. Doc did his best to remove it all, but the pathology came back that it had not been fully removed. She was a rescue I had recently taken in at that point, and of unknown age. She lived for a year before developing an unrelated cancer (not nearly as impressive as Peach's, but Bianca wasn't a young girl when it started).

Stay positive, and keep us updated.


----------



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

Jus to let everyone know we're on day 2 post op. She's looking very perky, active, in good spirits at the moment. Back to vets on Friday.


----------

